# Folding crashes my computer :(



## WhiteLotus (Mar 30, 2009)

OK so i have been folding for a while, on and off but then i went and took it seriously and was doing well with my 3850 (not great but well). So i thought, to hell with it, i'll get an upgrade and get a 4850. Wanted to stick with a 4850, as my board is Crossfire. So got the 4850 and now ever since i have had problems.

First is that it would make my computer stutter constantly

another is that it would force repeated VPU recovers

and the last and most painful issue is that it would just cause the computer to hang completly and need restarting.

Have tried drivers 9.3's, 9.2's, 9.1's and 8.12; and reinstalled F@H at least three times, all with the same results.

Right now i have nuked my F@H folder again and will continue to see if i can rectify the problem with a fresh install of the client tomorrow. 

Of course i am thinking it's the card, which comes slightly overclocked, but is SO quiet which for me is the biggest selling point so don't really want to replace it with something louder.



Anyone else got any ideas?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 30, 2009)

What are the clocks and temps of the cards?


----------



## mrhuggles (Mar 30, 2009)

are you using the console version? for me the console version doesn't crash but the tray one does


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 30, 2009)

only the console version, temps were around 55 iirc, and clocks were 675,1000.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 30, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> only the console version, temps were around 55 iirc, and clocks were 675,1000.


I am not familiar with the ATI cores. Have they made any changes like they have for Nvidia? The new Fahcore14 pulses on/off every five seconds and has been linked to instability in some rigs. Does this sound probable?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 30, 2009)

could do. Is there a way to get an old core, and only stick with that one?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 30, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> could do. Is there a way to get an old core, and only stick with that one?


No, Stanford selects the work and the cores are a forced download. What about setting up a dedicated folding rig? You could isolate the quirks onto one system and game/surf on the other.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 30, 2009)

have thought about it, but tbh i am a poor student at best lol


----------



## chuck216 (Mar 30, 2009)

Do you have the CAL_NO_FLUSH, BROOK_YIELD. and FLUSH_INTERVAL set in Environmental Variables? They're required for proper use of the 1.24 ati core, along with the cat 9.3's also xp requires a driver hotfix for 9.3.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 30, 2009)

chuck216 said:


> Do you have the CAL_NO_FLUSH, BROOK_YIELD. and FLUSH_INTERVAL set in Environmental Variables? They're required for proper use of the 1.24 ati core, along with the cat 9.3's also xp requires a driver hotfix for 9.3.



i do not, but will be using them tonight!


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 2, 2009)

http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/GPU-5-Catalyst93HOTFIXFireStrm.aspx
shortcut to hotfix for 9.3 seemed to work for my 4850 which was crashing my comp.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 2, 2009)

bah forget it just crashed halfway thru gonna go back to 9.2 and see


----------

